# Amplifiers for HLCD Image Dynamics & Midbass



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Senor,

What could be the best amplifier for HLCD Image Dynamics?
Currently, I have Milbert Bam 235 tube amplifier, Marantz.

Also amplifiers for midbass.

Any suggestions, will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Single ended pure class A about 20 watts per channel would be the best. I am not aware of any options for use in the car though.

Eric


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

why not make an amp then. We only need a few watts so even a 12w amp would work. This means we could use an amplifier circuit without an SMPS. I have been thinking about this for a while. I bet even a T-amp or 41hz.com amp could fit the bill, I'm just not sure how good they sound.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Dodd Audio makes a beautiful, battery powered, low wattage mono tube amp for the home environment.

DODD AUDIO Battery Powered Tube Amplifier

I've heard them in someone's home and they were outstanding! They're not nearly as expensive as some of the few class mobile audio options out there.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Milbert BAM 235 for horns. This is about as good as it gets....it's like asking about picking a top sports car, "I have a Porsche Carrera GT on my list".....lol. 

For midbass, you can go solid state. I'm a huge fan of vintage Phoenix Gold MS line.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

BTW, while I'm a huge tube fan and prefer them over solid state.....there's a fallacy that all tubes are >> all solid state.

Not the case. 

Great solid state >> sh***ty to average tubes.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Se7en said:


> Dodd Audio makes a beautiful, battery powered, low wattage mono tube amp for the home environment.
> 
> DODD AUDIO Battery Powered Tube Amplifier
> 
> I've heard them in someone's home and they were outstanding! They're not nearly as expensive as some of the few class mobile audio options out there.


Is it possible to use the DODD Audio Amplifier in car audio?


----------



## Fully.lebay (Mar 23, 2011)

wah ada P DW ... tube dong ..


----------

